
WakeMate: Boxes & Bugs - michaelfairley
http://blog.wakemate.com/2010/09/24/boxes-bugs/
======
cfinke
I ordered a WakeMate for my wife for her birthday... in January. Hopefully it
will ship in time for me to give it to her for her next birthday.

------
sahillavingia
All these posts do is make me go "meh, just tell me when it's ready." While
it's good to inform customers, I think a twitter feed of positive updates
would be much better for them: "packed boxes" or something.

~~~
gnemeth
We want to be at transparent as possible and really keep our customers
informed. We took a lot of heat for not telling people what was going on and
everyone is a lot happier now that they understand more about the process.

